# Please help us - first time owners rehomed a rottie



## jaffa2311 (12 February 2018)

Hello everyone, 

Please help us. A bit about us first.... we are a couple who own a two bed house with a garden, that backs on to a park. No other pets. I own two horses, one I've had for 9 years and the other I bought as a weanling who is now 3. 

We have yearned for a dog for years, we both love them. We agreed we both wanted one together and now we have our house thought now was the perfect time. 

He works 5 days 9-5 and I work 4 full days. We arranged a professional dog walker who will walk any potential dog on the days we work, along with us walking them before and after work. 

We decided a puppy was too much, so looked at giving an older dog in a sorry situation a home. 

We found a poor rottie boy, who is 1, advertised. He ticked all the boxes like able to be left, crate trained, good around dogs and people etc etc. We went to see him and he was lovely, so we went back again two weeks later to see him on a walk. 

We agreed to have him. 

We brought him home yesterday and I am totally overwhelmed by it. I feel like we've made an awful mistake and can't get over the huge responsibility. My partner feels the same. He is naturally terrified and really clingy to us, won't take his eyes off us. He slept in the kitchen last night and was brilliant, and aside from being a bit boisterous , he hasn't done a lot wrong. We just both feel sick inside that it is too much for us and we miss the peaceful house and life that we had. 

Today is day two. Is this normal? How do I stop this feeling? 
At the moment, I have no emotional attachment to him, which o also felt my my horses at the start. I haven't eaten since Saturday lunch time and keep trying to be sick because of my anxiety. 


Someone help us. I know my partner feels the same.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 February 2018)

send the dog back asap and dont get another-especially not a puppy.


----------



## Sarah_K (12 February 2018)

It's the puppy blues! It's totally normal. Although your dog isn't a pup, it's still a massive upheaval. Even people who have had dogs all their lives sometimes feel like this when they get a new one. Most important bit to know is that this too will pass.

I think sometimes the planning and thinking about it is a totally different reality to what you end up with. You plan for the day and then when it comes it seems like a downer. Don't dwell on the moment, think of the dog you'd like him to be and work towards that. He slept all night in the kitchen- that's absolutely great. He's clingy- use it to your advantage and start training. Best way to build a bond is through training and play. 

If someone had said they'd take Obie (about 2 weeks after I'd got him) I'd have had his bags packed in seconds. Was far better after another 2 weeks and now, 2 years on, I wouldn't be without him. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ihatework (12 February 2018)

Rotties can be superb family dogs, some of the nicest dogs I have known are Rotties.
But you do have to consider the breed traits and the potential for it to go wrong.

Was this poor dog formally assessed and rehomed by a reputable organisation? Or was it a less formal arrangement?

I&#8217;m quite staggered that somebody who must surely be animal savvy to an extent (with 2 horses) has clearly gone into this with so little commitment.

So my advice would be to either send the dog back immediately, with an embarrassed apology, and don&#8217;t get another OR be 100% committed in him, change your work hours short term - get some help in to work with him and get him in your routine and a plan of action for the future.  Be prepared for it to be more expensive than the horses short term!


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2018)

When I brought my current dog home, having had dogs all my life, and heard him pinging off the sides of his crate at 6am, I lay in bed and cried and asked myself what the hell I had done.
Seven years later and that dog has introduced me to some amazing experiences and people and I wouldn't be without him. He is an arse at times and I did have to modify my life somewhat to accommodate him, but I wouldn't change anything.

It's only been a day. I don't actually think dogs are that much more of a responsibility of horses. He doesn't sound like he has done much wrong. You could get into all sorts of activities with him and have a lot of fun together.
However do be aware if your anxiety is that bad, it will transfer to the dog. You need to build a bond with him. If you don't, it's not enough to pretend that you like him and dogs aren't stupid, they will pick up on it and that will cause further stress for all concerned. 
What I would do as a first time dog owner is do a bit of reading and research and remember that this is a dog and not a horse and certainly not a human being. One of the worst things we as humans do is anthropomorphise dogs and put human thoughts and emotions on them. He's not doing anything to deliberately annoy or upset you, he doesn't 'know' what you are saying (he's a dog, they are non verbal and don't speak English) and 'love' and 'feeling sorry for him' is no substitute for stability, leadership and security - please accept a friendly 'Man/Woman Up'


----------



## PapaverFollis (12 February 2018)

Take a deep breath. Take him for a walk. Give him his food. Make sure he has water and a few chew toys. Do some easy training if you fancy it. He's crate trained so use that, give him half an hour in their with a stuffed kong or similar if you need a bit of a break. If he's not done anything wrong yet that's good, but he will possibly make a few mistakes as he settles in. It's a big change for him too.

Taking him back or not depends on why you are feeling so overwhelmed so quickly. Is it just not knowing what to do, not gaving a routine and just needing to get used to the presence of a big dog in the house or do you actually think you have made a mistake and don't want a dog at all? It's not very fair on the dog to let him start to get settled then take him back so as someone said, either commit 100% now and be in for the long haul or take him back cap in hand.

Why is the reality of a dog so different to what you imagined? Why did you want a dog in the first place? How can you shape the reality to meet the expectation?  Is it possible?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 February 2018)

Sarah_K said:



			It's the puppy blues! It's totally normal. Although your dog isn't a pup, it's still a massive upheaval. Even people who have had dogs all their lives sometimes feel like this when they get a new one. Most important bit to know is that this too will pass.
		
Click to expand...

do they? I never have. Even when I took on a rescue that I was initially over my head with I never felt like that. OP if you are not sure you want the dog send him back before any more damage is done-better that than in a week or a months time. With any dog, puppy or not, you need to arrange to have time off work to settle them in.


----------



## Moobli (12 February 2018)

It certainly sounds like a case of the puppy blues albeit a rather extreme one.  As Sarah said above, loads of dog owners (even experienced ones who have had dogs for years) can get a feeling of being overwhelmed by a new pup/dog, their routine is thrown out of kilter and the responsibility of 10-14 years of dog ownership can lay heavy on some people.  It is not at all uncommon.  

I would persevere for a couple of weeks at least and see how you are feeling then.  He sounds like he has lots of positives (crate training, a good temperament etc)  and is himself feeling rather lost and bewildered at having been removed from his old home.  Do you know why they were rehoming him?  Did he come through a rescue centre or from a private home?

If it really is just a case of being overwhelmed by the responsibility then keep at it and give him 100% commitment, keep focusing on the dog he will be and the bond you will have further down the line rather than dwelling on the upset routine and change in lifestyle you currently have.  

What research did you do before getting a dog and such a large one?  Is this the first dog you have ever owned?  What is different in reality to how you had imagined it to be?  

If keeping him is making you physically sick with anxiety then perhaps it is better that you do return him and never think of getting a dog again.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2018)

I absolutely have had 'doggy blues'/concerns over whether I have done the right thing. And know others who have as well. And will probably do so again.
My mother had never held a baby before she had me lol.


----------



## Amye (12 February 2018)

I wouldn't jump into a decision to take him back, really really consider it. It sounds like you were prepared to have to dog, so there's no reason you shouldn't be able to manage him.

A lot of people experience 'the puppy blues' when they first take on a dog (be it an adult or puppy!), as the feeling of responsibility can be quite overwhelming. I felt it a bit with my horse, but a dog actually lives with you do there's no escape from the fact you've taken him on!

You've said the dog hasn't done anything wrong. Well that's a good start! Focus on that. The dog might be a bit 'clingy' now, as he's had a massive upheaval to his life, but he'll settle and so will you!

We got our rescue dog 3 months ago. OH and I's first dog together (though I've grown up with dogs). We took time off work to help him settle and I had the first two weeks off. The first few days I felt overwhelmed and a bit like 'what have i done'. I've looked after and helped train my parents dog, I'm not completely inexperienced and knew what taking care of a dog entailed but I just felt a bit 'eeek'   Our dog has also done nothing wrong so there was no reason for it other than my own anxiety. 

Three months on and I adore our rescue dog. He is so sweet, loyal and loving and he's turning into such a good dog. We had a few teething problems but nothing unmanageable and we are on top of them. I have no regrets at all and can't believe I ever felt anxious over getting him!

Our rescue started off a bit clingy, so I started his alone training straight away, but took it slowly. I think this helps as he is completely fine being left now with his kong  

I also think it might help if you start doing some basic training with him. It helps build your bond and might relieve some anxieties when you see the dog working for you  You say he won't take his eyes off you - you could also teach him to settle, get him a stuffed kong and give him that to occupy himself, instead of being occupied by you all the time. Take him for a nice little walk to help build your relationship too. I think what helped me was getting into a nice routine and it made me realise, I can do this, we do have time for this (even though before we got the dog I'd already made schedule and knew we would have, but doing it in reality helped!), we can train him and he is a good dog


----------



## Moobli (12 February 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			do they? I never have. Even when I took on a rescue that I was initially over my head with I never felt like that. OP if you are not sure you want the dog send him back before any more damage is done-better that than in a week or a months time. With any dog, puppy or not, you need to arrange to have time off work to settle them in.
		
Click to expand...

If you ever get over on to pet forums you will see that this is a very common situation with people taking on a new dog/puppy.


----------



## jaffa2311 (12 February 2018)

Thanks for the helpful replies. 

I should add we went into this with our eyes open, although clearly naive. 
We researched the breed slot and took 3 weeks to decide to take him, but him arriving is different to thinking about him. 

We are both off for two weeks with him, to help him settle, before returning to what our routine will be. He has been for 3 walks with us and we will take him for a long one in the forest today. 

We wanted a dog as we are dog lovers. We felt our lives would fit a dog. 

I wish my anxiety would stop. 

We have started doing commands with him, he knows some but would like to learn more with him. We want him to start obedience classes.


----------



## Moobli (12 February 2018)

Excellent - long walks and fun bits of training are exactly what you need to help bond with him.  I can honestly say if you stick with it in a few weeks times you will not be able to imagine your life without him.


----------



## jaffa2311 (12 February 2018)

At the moment, he is downstairs only. 

When one of us leaves downstairs to go upstairs then he cries and looks for them, then eventually settles. 

I grew up with a nutter boxer dog. 

Apparently when I was at the horses, he barked for ages then started barking at my partner whilst he was cooking breakfast as he wanted attention. 

He isn't overly keen to go in the crate but went in with some treats last night. We left him in the kitchen with the crate there but it looks like he slept in it.


----------



## stencilface (12 February 2018)

You're doing well. My dog (gsd x rottie) was not crate trained or any trained when we got him aged 4. 

The first night  (after 8 months in rescie) he spent stressed panting by the side of my bed. By the end of 're week he was outside our door, and by week 2 he slept downstairs and isn't allowed up at all now (except wheb I forget to shut the gate and he goes upstairs to rip up all the dirty nappies - gross)

My dog still gets separation anxiety, but is happily left in the day, with a dog walker coming in when I worked. He gets stressed/angry sometimes at the weekend if we all leave together without him and opens his cupboard to steal food, but doesn't on a normal day. It's a shame he can open doors!

I would say next week start leaving him for incremental periods so you can get him used to what it will be like when you go to work. But now, enjoy him and tire him out on sone bonding walks


----------



## Amye (12 February 2018)

You have to imagine this is unsettling for your dog too, he's gone from a rescue(?)/private home into an unknown home with two strangers. Our rescue was the same at first, he was downstairs and if we went up he would whine, this got better as I did more alone training with him. But some of it is he just wants to see what we're up to! 

You may need to introduce the crate as a happy place again. He may have been crate trained previously but does that mean he's been in a crate recently? If you have a different crate to the one he's used to then it can be a little strange for him. So feed him in there, play with him in there, give him a yummy chew or something and let him settle in there. 

In the first week of owning ours I took him on nice relaxing walks everyday, I didn't march anywhere purposefully just let him sniff where he wanted. I practiced recall in our garden as that was a great way to help with the anxiety, it was nice to see him bounding over to me!


----------



## blackcob (12 February 2018)

I am another who had extreme puppy blues, having had a dog in remarkably similar circumstances. In our case the previous owner had neglected to mention the extreme and destructive separation anxiety too which we were absolutely not equipped to deal with at the time (terraced house, no garden, working and studying full time). I remember my OH and I not speaking for probably the better part of a week and lying in bed churning with anxiety wondering what the hell I had done to my life. I came very close to calling the previous owner to ask if I could send her back. 

As others have said upthread, I now cannot imagine life without that dog and it's been an incredible journey, I have done things, gone places and met people I would never have known without that pointy-eared pain in the arse at my side. 

I can't deny that it involved a lifestyle and attitude change, with plenty of sacrifices on the way, and I think if that idea utterly terrifies you and is completely incompatible with your work and home life now then maybe it would be kinder to ask to return him sooner rather than later, so he can bond with a new family and not undergo too many changes in a short time. That said, I also agree that he sounds like a good lad and the foundations are there. You could be the making of him, if you're ready.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 February 2018)

As above just start small. I've just started back doing bits and bobs with my own dog after a break and it is literally just ten minutes in the back garden before work doing a downstay (sometimes while I make my breakfast, cheating lol) or sitting calmly in a heel position. You can do training anywhere at any time.
The way I train is that all food comes from me and not a bowl. Even when the food does come from a bowl, I bring it to the bowl in a cup and he must sit quietly on his bed or do 'something', before I pour it out and tell him that it is OK to eat. You can easily use his daily allowance of food to help create a positive association with you or the crate and to shape the behaviours you want or use a Kong or another form of food toy to make him work for his food and occupy him.

If you look on YouTube there are tonnes of short training tutorials and clicker training guides. Short bursts of training are infinitely more interesting than watching a soap opera!


----------



## Blanche (12 February 2018)

It is perfectly normal to feel overwhelmed and what have I done. I have felt like that when I've got a new puppy as have most people here. What would concern me is that you appear to have got yourself into such a state that you're not eating. Are you like this with your horses when something happens? You need to manage your anxiety, for life as much as dealing with the dog. When things go tits up with the dog you need to deal with it in a calm way otherwise you are both going to make things worse. He appears to be a sweety from what you have said but he is going to make mistakes( as will you, we all do) and you need to take some seriously deep breaths and deal with it calmly. He will not be deliberately annoying you so don't blame him. Try and think what you could have done to avoid the problem. Start doing very basic training, things he knows how to do so things end on a good note, just a few minutes here and there. It will help you all gain confidence in each other. But you and your other half really need to chill the fug out. Like horses dogs feel your energy so lots of slow steady breathing. You do need to think though whether you long term are able to deal with an animal in your home. It is not fair on an animal to have to deal with someone who is so wound up at having a calm, seemingly well behaved dog in their home, what are you both going to be like when he does make mistakes. I am not trying to be negative but long term can you cope. He could be the best thing that happened to you both though and the love and joy you get is amazing. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Clodagh (12 February 2018)

Every time we get another dog I have an attack of puppy blues, and no 4 comes on Wednesday.
Op you do sound like you have got a bit extreme over this. Go and get some rescue remedy and some kalms. Give the dog a proper chance. Set him up to succeed.


----------



## GinaB (12 February 2018)

When I rehomed my youngest girl, I had a few weeks of what the hell have I done?! Although nowhere near as extreme as yours. I just needed to give her time and to build up a bond. She is still a massive pain in the arse (4 years on) and I have no doubt she will continue to be until the day she dies but I love her and couldn't imagine life without her. 

I started with taking her to training classes, just me and her (I've another dog too) and building up our bond there. Once her and the older dog started to get on then it became a lot easier.

It's a huge upheaval for the pup (and at a year old and a rottie, very much a pup as they do take time to mature) so please give him time.


----------



## YorksG (12 February 2018)

This may sound like mad advice, but get another, compatible dog! We have two four year old Rottie bitches (litter sisters) and while they are not happy when anyone goes to work, they do not make a huge fuss  Having two means they are never alone (except when one or other has had to stay at the vets forthe day, when one of us stayed at home with the "well" one ) The amount of exercise they give each other is fantastic, two very sleek well muscled girls. Ours do not have off lead walks, as we have too much stock and too many deer around to have loose Rotters. The breed can be fear aggressive and need to know that people are in charge, one of ours would guard if allowed to (we did warn the vets when she had to stay, but actually she didn't do it there, although our previous rescue Rottie did) 
The biggest issue we had when we got them, was that they were the first two pups we had got in years who were not coming to a home with older dogs and it was clear that they didn't understand english and had no-one to interpret for them .
There is no need to be aggressive with them, but please do be assertive, they are much happier dogs if someone else is in charge.


----------



## Chiffy (12 February 2018)

How extraordinary, I am with Mother of Chickens, never heard of puppy blues, or Rescue Dog blues either! 
You either want a dog or you don&#8217;t!
OK they are not always easy at first but you don&#8217;t give up on a baby the first time it cries. Ofcourse they are unsettled at first, you are there to give them love and confidence. Send the poor Dog back.


----------



## HeyMich (12 February 2018)

It might help just being with him. Not training, fussing, or even talking. Just sit and relax with a book or magazine, listen to music or whatever you do to relax. 

He will settle near you, your heart rate will come down and your anxiety will reduce, and you will both feel better for it. It's the thing I love most about having a dog at home - the two of us just being. 

Good luck, and let us know how you get on!


----------



## ester (12 February 2018)

Maybe there is something in the scottish air?

I fretted acquiring two guinea pigs , I would absolutely totally love to have a dog one day but I know I will be very anxious at the outset, it isn't about wanting a dog or not.

I fret about the horse too if anything is awry. Several times I have wondered whether I would be better with nothing as there wouldn't be any animals to worry about then. But having these animals over all is actually great for my anxiety levels, if I am not worrying about them I am soon worrying about something else.

If this were me right now I would be trying very hard to keep my anxiety levels down (it doesn't help that partner is feeling it too) so that the dog is not too affected. But I would also be knowing that after a couple of weeks it will likely all feel fine again.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 February 2018)

ester said:



			Maybe there is something in the scottish air?

.
		
Click to expand...

what, making us grumpy or laid back? 

I fret when they are poorly but I don't fret about having them-if I did, I just wouldn't have them. 

I apologise to you OP if I came over a bit harsh but it did sound to me as though you were wanting an out. And there's nothing wrong with admitting your mistake now rather than later on-for the dog's sake. 

I have honestly never heard of puppy/new dog blues-find the whole idea bizarre but obviously us baggages in the North are in a minority  . I wish you luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## BBP (12 February 2018)

This is pretty timely as my partner and I are looking to get a dog and whilst he thinks all will be sunshine and roses I am the voice of captain sensible and keep thinking of all the practicalities, the house training, the standing in the rain waiting for it to do its business, the chewing, barking, yapping, teething nightmare that puppies can be (I had a border collie as a child who used me as a chew toy when she was teething), plus as an older dog, how will I ever go on holiday, or can I give it enough exercise or will I be a good enough trainer for the dog. 

Its stressful stuff but I think going into it with my eyes open about the challenges is helpful, I wont have a rose tinted version to shatter. It also helps me to think, whilst I ponder on the gigantic lifelong responsibility of having a dog, that I know loads of people my age who have multiple kids already and they all seem to manage to get up in the morning, they manage to leave the kids at nursery, go to work, get them to doctors appointment and football games, and do all that grown up stuff. If they can do that then I can certainly take on a dog!

Its ok to be a bit stressed but this dog needs you to take a deep breath and pull yourself together. Enjoy it!


----------



## ester (12 February 2018)

laid back . 

I know mine is change initiated with regards to animals, as well as knowing they aren't really settled either which means I worry about them. I take the pigs home when I visit mum and they are great travel companions, but it will take them a couple of days to settle and I worry about them for the duration  and we are all pleased when we get home again.


----------



## Clodagh (12 February 2018)

YorksG said:



			This may sound like mad advice, but get another, compatible dog! We have two four year old Rottie bitches (litter sisters) and while they are not happy when anyone goes to work, they do not make a huge fuss  Having two means they are never alone (except when one or other has had to stay at the vets forthe day, when one of us stayed at home with the "well" one ) The amount of exercise they give each other is fantastic, two very sleek well muscled girls. Ours do not have off lead walks, as we have too much stock and too many deer around to have loose Rotters. The breed can be fear aggressive and need to know that people are in charge, one of ours would guard if allowed to (we did warn the vets when she had to stay, but actually she didn't do it there, although our previous rescue Rottie did) 
The biggest issue we had when we got them, was that they were the first two pups we had got in years who were not coming to a home with older dogs and it was clear that they didn't understand english and had no-one to interpret for them .
There is no need to be aggressive with them, but please do be assertive, they are much happier dogs if someone else is in charge.
		
Click to expand...

Terrible advice, sorry. I imagine having two is why you ca not teach recall, same as pearlsasinger (unless you are the same person, as I don't know know many people with multiple dogs that cannot go off lead)


----------



## YorksG (12 February 2018)

Clodagh said:



			Terrible advice, sorry. I imagine having two is why you ca not teach recall, same as pearlsasinger (unless you are the same person, as I don't know know many people with multiple dogs that cannot go off lead)
		
Click to expand...

Pearlsasinger is my sister. Having always had multiple dogs, recall has never been a problem, the main reason we do not walk the Rotters off lead is that we have no desire for others to decide that damaged stock are down to the "two big Rottweillers". One of the girls recalls perfectly, her sister less so and will bog off and leave her sister, she has the lower prey drive of the two.


----------



## {97702} (12 February 2018)

Chiffy said:



			How extraordinary, I am with Mother of Chickens, never heard of puppy blues, or Rescue Dog blues either! 
You either want a dog or you don&#8217;t!
OK they are not always easy at first but you don&#8217;t give up on a baby the first time it cries. Ofcourse they are unsettled at first, you are there to give them love and confidence. Send the poor Dog back.
		
Click to expand...

I will echo this - I read the original post when it had no replies, and I had to walk away because I really couldn't think of anything to say.  MoC and Chiffy have hit the nail on the head for me - I have never EVER heard of 'puppy blues' and goodness me I think I've probably seen more puppies finding homes than the average person. 

Send the poor dog back and give him a chance with people who will accept him for how he is, be calm and reassuring not panicky and anxious which will wind him up hugely, and love him from the start - he has had to put up with enough in his short life without having this as well


----------



## {97702} (12 February 2018)

MotherOfChickens said:



			what, making us grumpy or laid back? 

I fret when they are poorly but I don't fret about having them-if I did, I just wouldn't have them. 

I apologise to you OP if I came over a bit harsh but it did sound to me as though you were wanting an out. And there's nothing wrong with admitting your mistake now rather than later on-for the dog's sake. 

I have honestly never heard of puppy/new dog blues-find the whole idea bizarre but obviously us baggages in the North are in a minority  . I wish you luck in whatever you decide.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha just read this - nope I am Gloucestershire so not in the North, and I agree 100%


----------



## ester (12 February 2018)

I'm quite surprised that people seem to think everyone should react the same to things and if they don't the solution is to get rid rather than at least consider working through it. Especially when so many of the 'dog lot' have said it does happen and has to them. We're all different so it would be pretty unlikely that we would all take a new family member totally in our stride even if some can (kudos). I really don't think that means people that struggle a bit in the early days shouldn't go ahead though.


----------



## stencilface (12 February 2018)

If only giving babies back was that easy! 

We all react differently to change, some go with the flow, some fret and stress. Neither is wrong, they are different. Or judung by this post 70% ish of people would have returned dogs.

Also learning that people are siblings, I've been here 10 years, how did I not know?!


----------



## Cahill (12 February 2018)

never heard of `puppy blues`

poor dog,how can you get to know him in a matter of a day or two?
he must been feeling worried and wondering if he is safe and how long is he staying.
how can he begin to shine if not given the chance?

rotties are very sensitive


----------



## MotherOfChickens (12 February 2018)

ester said:



			I'm quite surprised that people seem to think everyone should react the same to things and if they don't the solution is to get rid rather than at least consider working through it.
		
Click to expand...

working through something is fine-as long as the risk taken isn't that a dog that mucked around even more because you aren't really committed.only the OP knows how committed they are and if they think they are committed enough, I genuinely wish them luck. 

rescues in my experience, even sound ones at rescue through no fault of their own, take several months before you really see who they are and settle in. this is an adolescent dog thats already had some upheaval -there is plenty of help out there but its going to take some effort and determination.

dogs are way more work than a horse imo-horses can be left in a field or at a livery yard, you can walk away from them even for a little while. dogs are the first thing you see to in the morning, when you get back from being out, the last thing you see to at night, the thing that drags you out in all weathers however busy you are or however grim you are feeling. they rely on us for exercise, stimulation, company-way more than horses do.


----------



## ester (12 February 2018)

I do understand that people are worried about the dog and that being in a currently anxious household is not ideal. But equally it wasn't a rushed decision from the OP so I am perhaps presuming (I know  ) a decent level of commitment underneath the anxiety which seems fairly crippling currently but may only take a couple of days to settle a bit all round. Hopefully the additional direction she has received from here will help.


----------



## honetpot (12 February 2018)

Bloomin heck, lots of people appear to be perfect and have never ever wondered what the hell they  have  done. The classic one is getting pregnant.
  I can not remember the amount of things I have tried, volunteered for, bought and brought home, I am a handshake sort of person, and not gone to bed that night wondering what I have done. The worst one of course is getting pregnant, there is no way you can send it back, and afterwards you think it was all done of a whim, a huge decision based on no experience.
  I break the big problems in to small problems and work through them one at a time, looking at a whole problem gives you indigestion.
I brought home a rottie X and she is lovely but as I rehomed her, I wondered what I had done and as my husband is not keen on dogs it could have been a disaster. But it wasn't.


----------



## {97702} (12 February 2018)

What an odd post - I havent seen anyone claiming they are perfect honetpot? Just people saying that they have never heard of puppy blues


----------



## Karran (12 February 2018)

Deep breath!

You can do This!

Mrs Spaniel came to live with me at 10pm on a Friday Night. Poor thing was terrified, cried all the way home in the car and spent the first night bolt upright outside my bedroom door. 2nd night my brother bought her bed up to the hallway and she settled in it but took her three weeks before she seemed to settle to sleep.

She ate shoes, she dug a hole in the carpet, destroyed the post. She was a neurotic, clingy mess who dropped 3kg through stress and at her lowest was 5.6kg despite 3 meals a day and bedtime snack! I had to be incredibly strict at first about not letting her on the sofa or bed and making sure I could leave her (in the beginning she tried to break the door down to get to me when I had a bath such was her fear of being alone)

I had had dogs before as a child but this was something else and meant adapting to a huge disruption to my routine. I think it took 3 weeks before she accepted she was staying, three months before she began to respond and feel settled and now nearly three years later I adore her and She's my little brown shadow.

Yes it's overwhelming and panicky but if you can manage the horses you can manage This! Get yourself to a decent puppy school, start playing and training Rottie and building a bond. 
You'll be fine!!!


----------



## JennBags (12 February 2018)

I'm a southerner whose never heard of the puppy blues!

A 1yo is still a puppy, and I don't think getting a dog which is probably very insecure and then going out all day for 4 days a week is really ideal.  Added to which the stress levels that just be coming over from you to the poor thing are really not going to help him settle into his new home.  If it's affecting you that badly, then I'd also suggest sending him back and taking a bit more time to research breeds and dogs before you take the plunge again. 

If you do decide to keep him, spend some time looking at how someone like Larry Krohn treats his dogs, and spend some time having fun and playing with your rotty.


----------



## jaffa2311 (13 February 2018)

Tha ks again for replies. 

I am awake and anxious... again. He is alseep in the kitchen and I haven't heard a peep. I'm anxious that we are mean, as we haven't let him upstairs. 

I bought him some more toys yesterday, which he loved. We went on two more walks and he's good on the lead. He is deaf to us when we are asking him to do anything when on a walk at the moment. 

It really isn't helping my anxiety that my partner feels the same. Obviously I can't control what he feels! I can't explain how excited and separate we have been to get a dog, every awake moment we were talking and reading about it. 

We have talked a lot and cannot put our fingers on what's controlling our unexpected emotions. I think it is purely the huge change in our lives. We were used to it being just us two, and now it isn't! 

I say he's been a good boy, because he has, but he is probably testing a little. He barked at me when my back was turned and I was cooking, and then again when we sat at the table to eat. We were told he rarely barks, which has turned out to not be true really. 

I find myself totally paranoid about what everyone else thinks, including my neighbour. 

I should probably explain that I do get anxiety during other parts of my life, but much less than this and controlled. I get it before a show with my horse, I cannot sleep or eat anything and spend the whole journey and competition heaving and vomiting and with diarohhea. I've had to get off whilst warming up because of this multiple times. 

I guess the not having the emotional 
attachment yet doesn't help. It feels like an imposter that we are caring for. I clearly remember explaining that feeling when my foal arrived a few years ago, totally unhandled. I remember reading on here a lot about youngsters, which really put a downer on my capabilities and made me feel like I'd made a mistake. She is now completely mad but both myself and my partner absolutely idolise her and her amazing personality. She's turned into a reasonably well educated and rounded pony. 

The thing is with a horse is that they stay at the stables and you go home and vary on with your life when you've done them. Obviously nothing like a dog. Yes I am and was aware of this simple fact. I remember with the foal that I'd go home and want to switch off and pretend it wasn't happening when at home. 

We have a good doggy friend coming to visit today and my mum too. 

I guess we just take each day as it comes and give him and us time. I just wish I could shake off all the horrible feelings and anxiety.


----------



## Cahill (13 February 2018)

lol at the barking at the cooking,he was telling you in the only way he could that he likes food.
mine is 7 and owned since a pup.he barks when i open the fridge but no big deal to me x


----------



## Chiffy (13 February 2018)

I wasn&#8217;t going to comment on this post again as I felt I was pretty harsh last time, but I was incensed about the &#8216;puppy blues&#8217; remarks from people.
I am wondering how long you have been just a couple who can do as you please? You are obviously finding it a huge intrusion to have another being in the house that is totally dependent on you 24/7.
I know that people with a first baby can feel overwhelmed by this, life has changed forever.
If you wanted it to be like a horse that you go home and forget, then a dog is not for you. They give unconditional love but want to be part of the family. You also don&#8217;t seem to understand dog ways, have you had no experience of being with anyone else&#8217;s dog? Ofcourse he can sleep downstairs if that&#8217;s what you want, you make the rules. If you don&#8217;t like the barking for attention, you distract him and give him something to do or play with.
I do fear you went into this with little research. If you are going to try to see this through, do get some help, it will be the dog that suffers in the end. Less of your feelings and more of the dog&#8217;s please!


----------



## Clodagh (13 February 2018)

I do think that you should send him back, I do sympathise with feeling overwhelmed, but from your description he is being as good as gold.
If your OH is in the same funk this exercise is a waste of time.


----------



## meleeka (13 February 2018)

It almost sounds as if you didnt really want a dog full time, you just liked the idea of having one and now you are looking for excuses not to have him. 

Imagine if sending him back wasnt an option (the same as when you have kids). Would you feel any differently? Dogs bring so much pleasure and dont ask for an awful lot in return and I think you are forgetting that fact.


----------



## Thistle (13 February 2018)

Chiffy said:



			I wasn&#8217;t going to comment on this post again as I felt I was pretty harsh last time, but I was incensed about the &#8216;puppy blues&#8217; remarks from people.
I am wondering how long you have been just a couple who can do as you please? You are obviously finding it a huge intrusion to have another being in the house that is totally dependent on you 24/7.
I know that people with a first baby can feel overwhelmed by this, life has changed forever.
If you wanted it to be like a horse that you go home and forget, then a dog is not for you. They give unconditional love but want to be part of the family. You also don&#8217;t seem to understand dog ways, have you had no experience of being with anyone else&#8217;s dog? Ofcourse he can sleep downstairs if that&#8217;s what you want, you make the rules. If you don&#8217;t like the barking for attention, you distract him and give him something to do or play with.
I do fear you went into this with little research. If you are going to try to see this through, do get some help, it will be the dog that suffers in the end. Less of your feelings and more of the dog&#8217;s please!
		
Click to expand...

Well said Chiffy, if you are going to keep this dog, you need to remember he's not a robot, he's a puppy (yes dogs are officially puppys until 18 months) his needs now come before yours, you make the rules but they have to be fair to him. He hasn't read the books and he didn't come with an instruction manual.

Of course he barks sometimes, he's a dog! All dogs (except a Basenji) bark sometimes. If you can't tolerate this then send him back asap.

If you want to persevere then get some professional help asap.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 February 2018)

Wow, 'incensed' is a pretty strong emotion to have about something someone else has experienced, but you haven't. It's not wrong, it's just different. 

OP, he isn't deaf to you, he just doesn't really know who you are yet. The barking is how dogs communicate.
In the same way as we would say 'that smells nice, I'm hungry, I want some!'.

I also get crazy competition nerves and don't eat beforehand....protein shakes for the win 

Hopefully your Mum and your friend will help calm you down.


----------



## Red-1 (13 February 2018)

I really feel for you OP, some comments do sound harsh. I have had new animals and wondered what I have done. 

The fact that he is a Rottie may be significant if you are concerned about the barking. Do you feel at risk? I *know* Rotties can be great family dogs, but personally I don't feel safe with them. Strange as we have had many GSDs over the years! 

I wonder if you would have felt better with a small dog? 

We never wanted small dogs, thought they were a waste of time, the GSDs were guard dogs what use is a small one? Then Hekkie turned up (literally found him on the street) and no one wanted him  so he moved in here. Now we are under his spell. Small dog is allowed where GSDs were not! 

Owning a small dog is a very different experience to owning a big one. 

I would give it a specific time frame, like 1 month. Just put your all into it for a month. Agree that if, after a month, you (or even one of you) still feel the same then he will go back to the rescue. That may just give you the breathing space you need to start actually enjoying the experience.

When Heck first arrived I resented him. He was somewhere between 3-7 years old and not house trained. He had separation anxiety and was so nervous we could not even listen to the TV on any volume at all. He still is scared of cutlery! But, we would not be without him. Well, except that this winter if we did not have him we would have had 6 weeks in Portugal, but that is another matter, we would still rather be in cold England with him than Portugal without!

I would say be easy with yourself. I also felt the same when we bought this place and had horses at home as opposed to at livery. It took a few weeks to adjust. 

Good luck. Have fun with him, and after a month take stock.


----------



## jaffa2311 (13 February 2018)

I am interested in to where I am looking for an excuse to send him back? I don't have one so not sure where I have implied that. 

We will do what's best for him, if that's living with us or finding him someone better than us then we will do it. If I was resolute on taking him back then I would not have felt the need to post on here in the desperate way that I have. 

I did write a long reply but it crashed, so this will do for now.


----------



## missmatch (13 February 2018)

Rottie&#8217;s talk &#8230; a lot. It&#8217;s known as the Rottie rumble. I have two, one who has the most outrageous opinions on absolutely everything. She would quite happily talk the hind legs from a donkey. The other only talks when it suits her. To listen to number one you&#8217;d think we were all going to die at any minute. She sounds ferocious. I have videos of her chatting and it sounds terrifying. 
They are also stubborn, demanding, frustrating lumps with hearts as big as a continent. They will be loyal like no other dog, love you as soon as they know you might be awake. Everything is sooooo exciting and they really do believe they are lap dogs. 
Neither of mine came with any training, both had horrific starts but they do as I ask of them now. They&#8217;re fiercely intelligent, use that to your advantage with food to train. They also tend to favour one person. My biggest girl is a mammys girl, the other favours my husband. 
But they are one of the most sensitive dogs I have ever owned. They know the minute you&#8217;re upset or unwell and your dog is surrounded by that at the minute. That to me is unfair on this breed. 
My tuppence worth &#8230; make a firm decision to be the best you can be for this dog. You will get it back in spades. Join Rottweiler groups on Facebook, the Rottie walks will be starting up soon plus there&#8217;s incredibly knowledgeable people on them. You might find other Rottie owners locally and there is nothing as glorious as seeing them play. It&#8217;s like furry hippos! 
Or return him now if you can. The level of anxiety you claim is not normal. Yes puppy blues is normal but it is a feeling of wtf have I done whilst you get on and pray tomorrow is better. If you haven&#8217;t eaten in 4 days because of a dog then you won&#8217;t be able to look after him anyway. 
I really don&#8217;t mean that harshly, just practically. These are big, marginalised, beautiful souls with a dreadful reputation and he needs someone who will love him, advocate for him and protect him at all costs. 
I can absolutely promise you that if you give him a chance he will enrich your life in ways you never thought possible. 
Good luck


----------



## Amymay (13 February 2018)

Send him back


----------



## stencilface (13 February 2018)

I think this may not be about the dog at all.

Do you own the house? Are you married? I think perhaps the reason you and your oh are feeling the same is that you are both now committed to something within your relationship other than each other.


----------



## blackcob (13 February 2018)

Actual LOL - that's a bit of a reach!

'Other people experience things differently' shocker...


----------



## ester (13 February 2018)

Exactly BC



missmatch said:



			The level of anxiety you claim is not normal. Yes puppy blues is normal but it is a feeling of wtf have I done whilst you get on and pray tomorrow is better. If you havent eaten in 4 days because of a dog then you wont be able to look after him anyway.
		
Click to expand...

The level of anxiety may not be normal to you, or a lot of people, but equally for a lot of other people it is a normal day in day out experience. That doesn't mean they have done the wrong thing because if I thought that every time I felt that at least half of my life would be the 'wrong thing'.

OP I hope the doggy friend and mum visit today helps.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

ester said:



			Exactly BC

The level of anxiety may not be normal to you, or a lot of people, but equally for a lot of other people it is a normal day in day out experience. That doesn't mean they have done the wrong thing because if I thought that every time I felt that at least half of my life would be the 'wrong thing'.

OP I hope the doggy friend and mum visit today helps.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I have interpreted from this thread that the OP experiences higher than average anxiety levels, and for me that is not a suitable combination for an already very sensitive and probably quite traumatised rescue dog


----------



## ester (13 February 2018)

It's fine to have that opinion but equally I don't think we are in a position to say how sensitive or traumatised the dog is given that his behaviour so far seems generally good and normal? The OP herself said that other than being clingy (though he slept downstairs alone happily) he has been well behaved so on the surface would appear to be dealing with his new situation well.


----------



## stencilface (13 February 2018)

And there I was thinking I was being intuitive for once 

It was the both lying there panicking at night that made me think that. As from my personal experience that's how I felt when I was allowed home with my baby, I had no training for this!! 

I have already said further up that people are affected differently by things.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

ester said:



			It's fine to have that opinion but equally I don't think we are in a position to say how sensitive or traumatised the dog is given that his behaviour so far seems generally good and normal? The OP herself said that other than being clingy (though he slept downstairs alone happily) he has been well behaved so on the surface would appear to be dealing with his new situation well.
		
Click to expand...

My view of the sensitivity of the dog ia made after reading the opinions of those who own and know the breed. These are facts.   My view of whether the dog will be traumatised is based on my own experiences of quite a few rescue dogs over the years, which are also facts. To me, it is pretty obvious that any dog would be traumatised by being re-homed surely? 

For myself I know from repeated experience that a rescue dog takes 6-12 months to really settle into a new home, which is why I find it incomprehensible when people (not just the OP) complain after a couple of days that the dog is not behaving perfectly


----------



## Beth206 (13 February 2018)

OP for what it's worth my partner bought me a JRT puppy 5 years ago as a Christmas present. I felt sick to my stomach about the whole thing (I actually lost a dress size between Christmas and new year lol). I had dogs when I was growing up but they were family dogs and not solely 'mine' so was overwhelmed with responsibility. At the time me and my partner lived separately and I was away at uni. Fortunately a couple of months later my partner got his own place and I moved in with my pup and we finally got into a routine and the terrified feeling started to ease. 

I took her to training classes and when I had days off uni we would go out for the day just me and her and explore everywhere, she became my best friend. Two years later we bought our first house and acquired a 10yr old Labrador. I was in full time work at this point as was my partner so it was lovely for her to have a companion (I am not saying get another dog BTW) I love both my dogs dearly and really couldn't imagine life without either of them but if you would have asked me 5 years ago I would have said differently. 

Basically I am trying to say I wholly understand the way you are feeling - I thought my relationship with my partner would be over due to the pressure of the dog but actually she brought us closer. She is a yappy, clingy, energetic little thing who hardly ever sleeps. Don't put too much pressure on yourself right now and just enjoy your pup, he sounds a delight already and will settle down in a few more days. Consistency is key with dogs, just keep doing what your doing.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 February 2018)

I've taken on a couple of older dogs and none of them were 'traumatised'. Some adjusted better than others and one in particular would have gone with anyone, the big tart. We were her third home and she was just happy out, didn't matter who she was with, or where she was. And then of course my mother has lamented the fact that our other dogs were not as perfect as she was, ever since...


----------



## ester (13 February 2018)

I don't read that the OP is complaining that he isn't behaving perfectly, she has said quite the opposite really?

He may be sensitive based on breed generalisations but individuals are differnet so we we don't truely know that, so no I wouldn't consider that a fact.  And as CC says not all dogs are traumatised by a rehome, I may not have done it myself but know a fair few who have appeared to be very happy straight off. So again, no, not really fact.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

Yeah Ive taken on rather more than a couple CC, and all of them were.

I hope I dont need to explain to you that just because this doesnt manifest itself as (for example) destructive behaviour, barking etc doesnt mean it isnt there? Older dogs that are re-homed can just shut down in the same way people do - its only months later when they relax and begin to feel comfortable that you realise how much theyve changed 

My first rescue greyhound was a good example of this - she was laid back, quiet, obedient and would have gone with anyone from the start, she didnt put a paw wrong. It was only later on when she regained her happy personality that we realised how much she had changed


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

ester said:



			I don't read that the OP is complaining that he isn't behaving perfectly, she has said quite the opposite really?

He may be sensitive based on breed generalisations but individuals are differnet so we we don't truely know that, so no I wouldn't consider that a fact.  And as CC says not all dogs are traumatised by a rehome, I may not have done it myself but know a fair few who have appeared to be very happy straight off. So again, no, not really fact.
		
Click to expand...

And you have hit the nail on the head there appeared to be.....


----------



## Moobli (13 February 2018)

Lévrier;13724707 said:
			
		


			To me, it is pretty obvious that any dog would be traumatised by being re-homed surely? 

For myself I know from repeated experience that a rescue dog takes 6-12 months to really settle into a new home, which is why I find it incomprehensible when people (not just the OP) complain after a couple of days that the dog is not behaving perfectly
		
Click to expand...

That is not my experience.  I have found dogs to be reassuringly adaptable and seem to often seamlessly go from one home to another without any trauma.  Of course much will depend upon the early experiences of the dog and also the home he finds himself in.


----------



## CorvusCorax (13 February 2018)

Early experiences, breed, genetics, etc. I think this thread is definite proof that we all have different experiences!


----------



## ester (13 February 2018)

Lévrier;13724719 said:
			
		


			And you have hit the nail on the head there &#8220;appeared to be&#8221;.....
		
Click to expand...

Well quite, I used that knowingly as I couldn't ask them outright. But they showed no signs, subtle or otherwise of having an issue and didn't change after an extended period of time. So as far as anyone could tell they were unaffected.

The horse took a year to settle in properly, I wouldn't describe him as traumatised though or the settling in period a particularly traumatising experience.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 February 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			I've taken on a couple of older dogs and none of them were 'traumatised'. Some adjusted better than others and one in particular would have gone with anyone, the big tart. We were her third home and she was just happy out, didn't matter who she was with, or where she was. And then of course my mother has lamented the fact that our other dogs were not as perfect as she was, ever since...
		
Click to expand...

We rehomed a Labrador dog, about 12 months old, who had grown too big for showing.  We were his 4th home, his 3rd had been in a 1st floor flat where he howled all day while the owners were out at work (surprise, surprise).  After careful introduction, we put him in the kennel with our 2 Lab bitches overnight.  He broke out and came to sit on the doorstep, while the other two went to explore the village!  He wasn't traumatised at all, just wanted to be in the house.  He was a lovely dog and lived with us until he was 14.

I must admit I wouldn't have recommended a Rottie as a 1st dog, wonderful as they are.  One of ours is very vocal, she 'talks' a lot.  The other purses her lips and makes a sound like wolf, if she thinks something is going on outside that shouldn't be.  
I had a Lab who never thought that it was safe for me to be cooking, she always wanted to be able to keep an eye on me, if there was anything hot around.
OP, your dog sounds to be behaving perfectly normally while he gets to know you and your routine.  I hope you feel more settled soon.


----------



## TheOldTrout (13 February 2018)

I don't think there's anything unusual about your reaction, OP; I felt a bit the same when we acquired our dogs. It is a big change in lifestyle - you do need to consider the dog when making plans all the time, how long will it be left for, etc, and it's always there in your house. It is still early days. Concentrate on all the good things you can do with the dog, walks, games etc.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

ester said:



			Well quite, I used that knowingly as I couldn't ask them outright. But they showed no signs, subtle or otherwise of having an issue and didn't change after an extended period of time. So as far as anyone could tell they were unaffected.

The horse took a year to settle in properly, I wouldn't describe him as traumatised though or the settling in period a particularly traumatising experience.
		
Click to expand...

So sorry, I didn't realise I had to give a scientifically proved definition of every opinion I put forward....


----------



## jedjelly (13 February 2018)

Did you get this boy from one of the established Rottweiler rescues? We're had Rottweilers for over three decades and couldn't imagine being without a pack at home. However, I'm the first to suggest they aren't a dog for a first time owner. As someone said previously, they are known talkers which I love, but it can be seen as intimidating. Add to this a sensitive, loyal nature and they can be very unsettled if they lose a home. 
He sounds a good dog in the making, if he can be left overnight in the kitchen already. I'm sure he would come right and be a great family dog, if, he is wanted. 
If he is from Rottie Welfare or Rottweiler rescue, I suggest you have an honest conversation with them as soon as possible. This dogs welfare must come first, he didn't have a say in this situation. 
When things go wrong for large guarding breeds, it frequently ends very badly for the dog. Don't take him another rung down that short slippery slope.


----------



## ester (13 February 2018)

Lévrier;13724880 said:
			
		


			So sorry, I didn't realise I had to give a scientifically proved definition of every opinion I put forward....
		
Click to expand...

Why are you being so shirty with me because my experience is different to yours and I'm just trying to explain why I said what I have?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 February 2018)

jedjelly said:



			Did you get this boy from one of the established Rottweiler rescues? We're had Rottweilers for over three decades and couldn't imagine being without a pack at home. However, I'm the first to suggest they aren't a dog for a first time owner. As someone said previously, they are known talkers which I love, but it can be seen as intimidating. Add to this a sensitive, loyal nature and they can be very unsettled if they lose a home. 
He sounds a good dog in the making, if he can be left overnight in the kitchen already. I'm sure he would come right and be a great family dog, if, he is wanted. 
If he is from Rottie Welfare or Rottweiler rescue, I suggest you have an honest conversation with them as soon as possible. This dogs welfare must come first, he didn't have a say in this situation. 
When things go wrong for large guarding breeds, it frequently ends very badly for the dog. Don't take him another rung down that short slippery slope.
		
Click to expand...

Even if he isn't from one of the Rottie rescue places, if you decide not to keep him, I suggest that, rather than sending him back to where you got him, you contact one of the 'official' Rottweiler rescues, they have a lot of experience in rehoming to the best home.


----------



## Amymay (13 February 2018)

Pearlsasinger said:



			Even if he isn't from one of the Rottie rescue places, if you decide not to keep him, I suggest that, rather than sending him back to where you got him, you contact one of the 'official' Rottweiler rescues, they have a lot of experience in rehoming to the best home.
		
Click to expand...

If it's come from a rescue it will have been rehomed under contract and must go back to that rescue.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

ester said:



			Why are you being so shirty with me because my experience is different to yours and I'm just trying to explain why I said what I have?
		
Click to expand...

Because in my opinion you are being unnecessarily pedantic in your replies and because you are commenting on something you have no personal experience of, which I always find frustrating?


----------



## ester (13 February 2018)

The reason I commented was because I do have personal experience of feeling like the OP, in similar situations and as such I felt for her. 

I'm sorry if you think I am unnecessarily pedantic in my replies but I can't really stop being me, it isn't personal I just like to be accurate to ensure the best understanding in both directions. TBH it's quite upsetting for me when anyone brings it up as I do my best but I am a bit stuck with it.


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

ester said:



			The reason I commented was because I do have personal experience of feeling like the OP, in similar situations and as such I felt for her. 

I'm sorry if you think I am unnecessarily pedantic in my replies but I can't really stop being me, it isn't personal I just like to be accurate to ensure the best understanding in both directions. TBH it's quite upsetting for me when anyone brings it up as I do my best but I am a bit stuck with it.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to PM you but I think this needs to be public - I truly apologise Ester, I have had a rubbish day at work which has made me short-tempered and I have 'taken it out' on the forum.  I'm sorry that you had to suffer the brunt of my short-temperedness (if that is a word) - I fully realise what a horrible inadequate person that makes me, and I am not proud of my attitude tonight     I really am very sorry.


----------



## ester (13 February 2018)

No worries, I'm a bit fragile atm too so prob not the best of combinations together right now! x maybe I shouldn't have asked but I was genuinely a bit confused what was occurring. I do try to rein the pedanticness in as I know it can be irritating! 


pancakes all round?


----------



## {97702} (13 February 2018)

I've eaten too many pancakes tonight as well


----------



## Pearlsasinger (13 February 2018)

amymay said:



			If it's come from a rescue it will have been rehomed under contract and must go back to that rescue.
		
Click to expand...

That will depend on the rescue and we don't know if it came from an organisation or a private home.  I once rehomed a Labx bitch who had originally been a RSPCA rescue.  No-one informed the RSPCA, as far as I know.


----------



## Bojingles (14 February 2018)

OP, if your feelings are that strong, I think you should send the dog back. It would be kinder than keeping him in a home that isn't working out for any of you. I have done this myself and the dog in question went on to have a wonderful home and a much better life than I could ever have offered him. At the risk of the wrath of Rottie fans, I don't think he's the easiest first dog you could have got either. Seriously, if he's making you and your partner unhappy, send him back so he can find a more suitable home. There's no shame in this; it's obvious, common sense.


----------



## jedjelly (15 February 2018)

Hi Jaffa, how are you all getting on?


----------



## Thistle (25 February 2018)

Any update? Would be good to know the outcome.


----------



## BeansNsausages (24 January 2022)

I see you are still a regular poster. 

So did the dog stay or did he go?


----------



## BeansNsausages (24 January 2022)

Oh and for anyone picking up this post from a searched engine, I get the puppy blues every single time. 

It passes.


----------

